# Drywall Mudding Challenge: Seam vs. Tapered Corner



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

It is going to be hard for you any way, so just stand it up. 

As someone who does this all the time, I would do them horizontally for all the right reasons and it is easy for me to mud whatever. 

Normally stand-ups are on steel studs or walls smaller than 48 so the tapered edges are removed. Steel studs are straighter and flatter so horizontals aren't as important.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I am no expert, but I have taped and mudded A LOT of seams and corners when I taped and mudded my basement reno.

I would definitely go for the 4 foot horizontal seam with tapered edges. 
For me, they were easy to do.

Good luck. And basically, if you take your time, you can do either one.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

You'll have to tape and mud the perimeter of the sheet anyway, so you might as well eliminate the extra 4 foot of joint and stand it up.


----------

